# Prop, Masteron & Winny



## Gocraze (Nov 20, 2008)

This may be a stupid question, but can you mix Test Prop, Masteron and Winny in the same syringe?  EOD injections sounds like it's gonna suck. 

I'm planning a cutting cycle for the spring and just info gathering now.  

Thanks.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 21, 2008)

Gocraze said:


> This may be a stupid question, but can you mix Test Prop, Masteron and Winny in the same syringe?  EOD injections sounds like it's gonna suck.
> 
> I'm planning a cutting cycle for the spring and just info gathering now.
> 
> Thanks.



I would mix the TEST PROP and MASTERON,,,but I think i would leave out the WINSTROL with this one since its water based.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gocraze said:


> This may be a stupid question, but can you mix Test Prop, Masteron and Winny in the same syringe?  EOD injections sounds like it's gonna suck.
> 
> I'm planning a cutting cycle for the spring and just info gathering now.
> 
> Thanks.



You do know you can drink winny as it is water based. Maybe having some grapefruit juice below may be advisable. You should be eating regularly too so that should crossover with drinking it (to avoid any possible stomach pains). By the way this might sound strange to you but drinking it is commonplace.

You should be able to mix but I would personally do them seperate. Do as Alin says so your doing 2 injs. If not then why don't you just get winny tabs. Moreorless they are just as effective as the injectable. I would say slightly less as absorption wouldn't be as good in the oral form. I believe the orals result in better nitrogen retention though (I may be wrong).

By the way I can tell your not a huge fan of injecting by your wording so if thats the case the above cycle will cause problems (each compound can be painful). Personally I am not bothered about pain so am happy to inj whenever but obviously you want it to be as painless and easy as possible. Therefore, I would advise drinking it or taking it orally to reduce inj's.


----------



## Gocraze (Nov 21, 2008)

I actually don't mind the injections.  The only cycles I've done were two injections per week and I actually looked forward to those days.  My goal is to get ripped by the summer and I'll do what it takes...even ED injects if needed.  

Thanks for the advice.  I may use Anavar (Balkan) with the Test Prop and Mast so I can skip the Winny altogether.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 22, 2008)

Gocraze said:


> I actually don't mind the injections.  The only cycles I've done were two injections per week and I actually looked forward to those days.  My goal is to get ripped by the summer and I'll do what it takes...even ED injects if needed.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.  I may use Anavar (Balkan) with the Test Prop and Mast so I can skip the Winny altogether.



I would go with the avar. I would do that at 40-60mg for 8 weeks. Test P, Mast and Avar is a great stack. I am doing the same for my cutting cycle. Next time after the above I will add in tren a.

Check out my cutting diet in the nutrition section.


----------



## Gocraze (Nov 23, 2008)

Elvia1023 said:


> I would go with the avar. I would do that at 40-60mg for 8 weeks. Test P, Mast and Avar is a great stack. I am doing the same for my cutting cycle. Next time after the above I will add in tren a.
> 
> Check out my cutting diet in the nutrition section.




I have enough anavar so I'll run Test P, Mast and Anavar this spring into the summer. I read over your cutting diet post...great info...thanks a lot.  That's exactly what I'm planning on doing.


----------

